# TV & Internet Package



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm currently shopping around for a good TV & Internet package. I'm paying like almost $130/month with Shaw, and they keep revising the monthly rates for internet and certain channels. As indicated in my info, I'm in Alberta. For those who have TV and internet, how are you guys keeping the costs down? Are you guys paying TV and internet separately? Can you please suggest some companies I should look at? Thanks, folks!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Telus was through my neighborhood, door-to-door, drumming up business with a promotion a few weeks ago - you could ask them what they would offer. They said they would provide high speed internet (they will give you the box for free), optic TV and phone for around $60 for the first year, then - you guessed it - it goes up to around 100-110 per year. This all took place during the Verizon "scare". I discussed it with my wife, but we stayed with what we already have. We have Shaw cable (44 per month and rising - for bare-bones programming!), and Primus for our phone, long distance and internet (around 70 per month). All in around 115 for cable, internet and phone. Primus doesn't have the best service - but that doesn't bother me too much. check out Primus if interested - I have the basic triple bundle plan http://primus.ca/index.php/bc_en/bundles.html


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Shaw gets you with their add-on bundles of channels. You could try eliminating most of the extra stuff and just keep the basic channels. We have cable, high speed, and phone all through Shaw bundled for $110 a month.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i have shaw basic cable, high-speed internet and phone for $92
telus has a really nice one-year offer of $45 for all 3 services
but i just don't think the tv delivery is a s good on telus
shaw has been rock solid with great picture always and a reliable pvr box


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, I've been a long time Shaw customer. I find they often increase their fees, so I'm starting to get fed up.

I know for cell phone companies, you can threaten to leave their company. Then they will try to 'retain' you with a better deal. Has anyone tried that method with TV and internet?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I know I've gone to Rogers customer retention department a few times, every year in fact for the last 7 years. They usually put a deal together that saves me 20% or more on VIP cable and internet.


----------



## rd_aaron (Jun 24, 2011)

leeder said:


> Yeah, I've been a long time Shaw customer. I find they often increase their fees, so I'm starting to get fed up.
> 
> I know for cell phone companies, you can threaten to leave their company. Then they will try to 'retain' you with a better deal. Has anyone tried that method with TV and internet?


This is really funny leeder as I'm going through the exact same situation as you. Fed up with service for price through Shaw, and wondering about retentions deals, etc. Was particularly frustrated when they just bumped everyone's bills up by like $7/month with no announcement, and no particular reason why in the bill.

There's a thread on RedFlagDeals about Shaw and some CSRs are sending offers to new customers. One told me that there are no retentions deals for new customers. However, I had someone from Telus send me a PM and said I'd be looking at $40/month for Telus Optik TV Essentials & Telus Internet 25. I'm assuming this would only be a 6 month promo, and I'd probably add a couple theme packs (@ $9/month) but I'd still be way cheaper at $58/month than I am currently at $120/month. I'd be losing the 50Mbps connection with Shaw, but I'm not 100% convinced I need it. Even saving $60/month for 6 months is a $360 savings, which would more than pay for a new PVR with Telus.

I'm beginning to think I'll just switch back and forth between Shaw & Telus on promos. If I own a PVR outright for both companies (already have a Shaw one), it would be an easy switch. Just having trouble pulling the trigger.


----------



## AlbertaBoy (Mar 21, 2013)

My internet and TV package through Shaw is roughly the same cost, so I've been looking at switching to Telus. I figure between my GF and I we could do the 'supplier-shuffle' every year or so, taking advantage of the deal and save money. The hassle is obviously organizing the installations and potential for service interruptions. 

The alternative would be to buy a media centre PC, hooking it up to the TV and removing the TV portion. Could then stream shows through their websites (CBC/CTV/BNN, Netflix etc) through the media centre PC and watch on the TV. May need to bump up the internet package to the next level but either way saving by not having the TV package. 

AB


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

AlbertaBoy said:


> The alternative would be to buy a media centre PC, hooking it up to the TV and removing the TV portion. Could then stream shows through their websites (CBC/CTV/BNN, Netflix etc) through the media centre PC and watch on the TV. May need to bump up the internet package to the next level but either way saving by not having the TV package.
> AB


Or perhaps get some stuff over the air? I don't know what would be available in Alberta.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

Retired Peasant said:


> Or perhaps get some stuff over the air? I don't know what would be available in Alberta.



I get 7 stations


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I cut the cable and now only have high speed internet and phone through Shaw. $79 per month. I do have Netflix. I don't miss cable TV at all.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm tempted to call Shaw up and tell them I'm leaving them for another company. We'll see, I guess...


----------



## Silverdart (Oct 18, 2013)

*Bell Phone and Internet service*



leeder said:


> Yeah, I've been a long time Shaw customer. I find they often increase their fees, so I'm starting to get fed up.
> 
> I know for cell phone companies, you can threaten to leave their company. Then they will try to 'retain' you with a better deal. Has anyone tried that method with TV and internet?


I use Bell for internet and cellphone service (I'm in Ontario). More than once I've called regarding phone bills and eventually get shuttled to their "customer retention department." Through some gentle haggling (though I never did threaten to quit their service) I got three add-ons for free: Message pack ($15), Msg Centre express & Call Display ($10) and Extended hours - nights ($7). The freebies only add up to $32 per month, but I'll keep that in my wallet thankyewverymuch.

Now, I am locked into a contract until January 2015 so there may be an opportunity cost sometime in the near future. But their service has been good so I've no desire to change providers anyway.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Silverdart said:


> I use Bell for internet and cellphone service (I'm in Ontario). More than once I've called regarding phone bills and eventually get shuttled to their "customer retention department." Through some gentle haggling (though I never did threaten to quit their service) I got three add-ons for free: Message pack ($15), Msg Centre express & Call Display ($10) and Extended hours - nights ($7). The freebies only add up to $32 per month, but I'll keep that in my wallet thankyewverymuch.
> 
> Now, I am locked into a contract until January 2015 so there may be an opportunity cost sometime in the near future. But their service has been good so I've no desire to change providers anyway.


Out of curiosity, how useful are these add-ons? I.e. are they things you would have paid for anyway? The reason why I ask is that one technique for businesses is to give away things that have minimal cost, but inflated value to keep customers happy to pay what they pay. It is similar to how upsizing meals at fast food places cost the buyer $1, but cost the restaurant pennies.

I have a pay-as-you-go phone and it has call display and a message centre at no ongoing cost, beyond the airtime cost to access the mail box. How is it that they charge $10 extra if you are on a plan?


----------



## mcoursd2006 (May 22, 2012)

I agree that it's a way for businesses to appease its customers by giving them 'free' services or products. It makes for a happy customer and a happy customer is a return customer. It sort of like the idea of buying stuff on sale--the more you buy the more you save. A $100 gizmo at half price, if I buy just one I only save $50, but if I buy two I'll save $100!


----------



## ilovebees (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm with shaw too. I've been mulling over switching as well. I guess what has been holding me back is the fact that I BOUGHT the tv boxes (not rent) so that would be a loss in $$. 

I wonder if I could sell them though, like on Kijiji? They aren't very old. 2 are HD with PVR. How would I "unlink" them from my account though so someone else could use them?


----------



## crabbygit (Nov 6, 2013)

*Shaw*

I have Shaw, the bare minimum, with high speed internet, and telephone. If it wasn't for my wife I would remove the TV portion completely. There is talk of allowing people to choose programs so I am waiting to see where that goes.

Although I am probably not the average viewer, don't watch sports, hate the mind numbing reality shows and the trivial celebrity watching shows. My main viewing is Knowledge Network and most of the public broadcasting networks.

I also have Netflix which gives me a little choice and have just found a service for $1.99 a month that will give me access to US Netflix, and European Netflix although I have not tried this service yet.


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Bumping it up again..
My student promo on internet will expire on 15th May so I pay 30$ right now for High speed 25.
I am thinking of switching it to Telus 30$ deal for next 6 month 
Its freaking 67$ just for internet


----------



## rocky (Mar 22, 2015)

I dont know if you have rogers and teksavvy in alberta. I pay $15.99 for rogers digital lite tv package with some 25 channels, and pay about $50 for teksavvy internet (400 gb, 25mb down and 2mb up).


----------



## Daryl (Feb 14, 2015)

I have Telus and switched from Shaw about 2 years ago. Telus upgraded me to fibre optic recently and it's zippy fast. I get phone, Internet and optic tv. Total cost is just over $120 month. I'm a retired pensioner so I get a lot of use for my Money. Also now Netflix on my tv by way of their many free apps (I really enjoy those apps). Telus Customer assistance is the best ever and I'm a happy camper. I shudder at the thought of switching to anything else.i


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

I am with SHAW I was paying about 190 a month and I finally had it a couple of months ago. I did a bunch of research with the plan to switch but unless you bounce from promo to promo ( I had no interest in doing that) they were all the same price. So instead we reviewed our channels and cut back to just basic plus the kids package.

For phone we bought the ooma unit and had our line switched over. A bit of one time cost but another savings. 

Overall we cut $60/month so far and I'm hoping we can cut more off cable soon.

We are going to add Netflix soon though to supplement our tv. Right now we are using the free shim I trial.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Just Rogers internet here now. $75/month for 350 GB.


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> Just Rogers internet here now. $75/month for 350 GB.


You should look into Teksavvy. $56.95/month (plus tax) for 400 GB. No contract.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey, thanks Chantl!

I did look at Teksavvy but I should have mentioned I also get 150 downspeed and 15 upspeed with Rogers, and also not under contract with them for $75 taxes included. 

I saw 400 GB was $69.95 before tax though?
https://teksavvy.com/en/residential/internet/cable/cable-60


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you really need that speed though? For browsing, streaming HD video, online gaming, etc, you probably won't notice a difference between that and a much lower speed. And even when downloading, I find that download speeds are usually limited by the servers you download from, not the max on your end.

Also might want to look into www.start.ca.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Sherlock!


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> I saw 400 GB was $69.95 before tax though?


MOA - You were looking at the 60 Mbps Down / 10 Mbps Up package. I guess I have a grandfathered plan. Mine is 35/3Mbps with 400 GB of usage at $56.95. In February of this year it was bumped up from 300 GB of usage to 400 GB of usage along with a price increase from $51.95 to $56.95 due to CRTC-imposed Capability Based Billing (CBB) price increase. The good thing is, whenever Teksavvy needs to implement a price increase they advise their customers in advance, provide an explanation, and remind us that we are never committed to a contract with them. There is always a suggestion to review the package offerings and see if there is one that suits us better. It's such a breath of fresh air and transparency compared to my many years of dealings with Rogers where price increases were not only not pre-notified, but usually inexplicable.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Chantl...I might look into them more. I recall they use Rogers lines but certainly their customer service (and prices) are better!


----------



## livewell (Dec 1, 2013)

My Own Advisor said:


> Thanks Chantl...I might look into them more. I recall they use Rogers lines but certainly their customer service (and prices) are better!


 You can get both DSL (over Bell lines) or cable (Over Rogers lines) in Ottawa with TekSavvy. Another satisfied customer here. I switched from Bell To Teksavvy DSL and then to Teksavvy cable as at the time DSL was speed limited due to my location.


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Using shaw, right now using student plan..paying 25 for 250 GB but in summer will be back to normal plan of 57$..No cable and phone so saved 70$ on it..
I use netflix


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the updates guys!


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I combine the TV and internet with shaw (in Calgary) and about every 3 months they try raising their rates, so I have to speak with the retention department and threaten to leave to get a lower rate. In the summer I cut the cable off entirely and that helps save some money (usually travelling then anyways). Then they send a letter with a promo code around August you can use to get a couple months free if you sign up again - perfect timing for me as I am home in the fall and the hockey season starts up (I watch a lot of regular season games).

I find shaw has 5 different prices for 5 different people. My suggestion would be to negotiate a lower rate and be prepared to switch if they don't budge


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Just received my bill from Bell for my three services of Fibe-TV, Internet, Home Phone. I have no beef with these services, they're all quite good.

There was an increase for each component, and so I thought I would look at the increases over the last number of years because they seem a bit excessive. 
At least it seemed that way with respect to published inflation rates. 
They appear to apply their increases each March bill. 
I haven't changed my services, although I admit they have increased the internet speed.

2012 - 2013 = 4.3%
2013 - 2014 = 6.2%
2014 - 2015 = 4.3%
2015 - 2016 = 7.0%
2016 - 2017 = 4.6%

I like Bell as a stock and have owned it forever, and admit the dividend goes a long way to covering my bill each month, but has their dividend increased this much over the years? 
Sure as heck, the bill eclipses the inflation rate. Let's hope the dividend I receive does the same.

ltr


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

I got a 12 month deal from Shaw for $35 - Internet 15MBPS, wireline, basic TV. This is in Winnipeg, no contract. I had no Shaw service before.


----------



## Karlhungus (Oct 4, 2013)

Switched from shaw to teksavvy and loving it. $135 for first month (purchase modem from them and first month of internet) and now its $40 per month. Dont understand why people feel the need for 150mbps. I have 30 and its plenty. Between antenna, netflix, teksavvy and caststreams (for hockey) my total bill is just over $50.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Same here. Teksavvy actually _lowered_ their rates recently.

Antenna and Kodi. (No need for Netflix, Kodi has plenty of add-ons)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

My preferred Kodi(V17 Krypton) addons are Exodus and Trakt.tv. Get lots of shows and movies not available on Cable/Netflix. Chromecast gets them on the TV


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

kcowan said:


> My preferred Kodi(V17 Krypton) addons are Exodus and Trakt.tv. Get lots of shows and movies not available on Cable/Netflix. Chromecast gets them on the TV


Be sure to check out the new Phoenix add-on, I like it better than Exodus now. Both continue to improve with each update


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

The only thing I don't like about Kodi is lack of live Golf Channel. It's not consistent. Phoenix is a good add-on but not stable for golf.


----------



## TheWealthyGardener (Jan 7, 2015)

I too use an android box (50$ on amazon) and got rid of my netflix and cable. I now pay 40/m for just internet and have unlimited shows. This works mainly because I don't watch the news or live sports, although its my understanding you can still get both of those on the Android box (it uses kodi and other add ons).

I did a search when I first bought the box and it turns out you can make the do just about anything, pretty neat really.


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

kcowan said:


> My preferred Kodi(V17 Krypton) addons are Exodus and Trakt.tv. Get lots of shows and movies not available on Cable/Netflix. Chromecast gets them on the TV


can you please explain this? do you use kodi on android smartphone/tab and share the screen? or how do you do this. i use kodi and interested in getting a Chromecast.


----------

